# Anyone hunting Elk this year?



## redprospector (Sep 3, 2013)

Archery Elk started here yesterday. I had 5 bulls within 50 yards last night, got rained out today. :msp_sad:
Anyone else hunting Elk?

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Sep 6, 2013)

Evidently not. 

Andy


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 6, 2013)

I wish I was Andy


----------



## Toyboy (Sep 6, 2013)

I've been invited to join 4 others. We'll be in the Walden Co area. I've hunted moose with one guy but the other 3 will be new...all 4 are retired state troopers. Hope we all mesh well.


----------



## redprospector (Sep 8, 2013)

Toyboy said:


> I've been invited to join 4 others. We'll be in the Walden Co area. I've hunted moose with one guy but the other 3 will be new...all 4 are retired state troopers. Hope we all mesh well.



I bet you'll "mesh" just fine. Hunting has a way of making hunters of all walks of life "mesh". 
Hopefully I'll have pic's to post tomorrow of the bull I stuck tonight. :msp_biggrin:

Andy


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 8, 2013)

redprospector said:


> I bet you'll "mesh" just fine. Hunting has a way of making hunters of all walks of life "mesh".
> Hopefully I'll have pic's to post tomorrow of the bull I stuck tonight. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Andy



hope ya find him andy. waitin on pics.just waitin on whitetail season here. don't think the old recurve would work on elk.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## redprospector (Sep 8, 2013)

farmer steve said:


> hope ya find him andy. waitin on pics.just waitin on whitetail season here. don't think the old recurve would work on elk.:msp_rolleyes:



Don't sell that recurve short. I've got a cousin that has dropped a couple with one. More about shot placement.

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Sep 8, 2013)

Andy


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 9, 2013)

congrats andy. nice bull.
there is elk hunting in PA but its all about $$$.


----------



## redprospector (Sep 11, 2013)

farmer steve said:


> congrats andy. nice bull.
> there is elk hunting in PA but its all about $$$.



Thanks.
It's all about money everywhere anymore. I've heard of guys paying $15,000.00 to hunt Elk in New Mexico. 
I can remember when you could just ask a land owner for permission to hunt, and most of the time they'd say ok. Now they lease hunting rights, or sell private land tags for $5000 to $8000 dollars, and then charge you to guide your hunt. Hunting is becoming a rich man's sport. If you're hunting for meat, Elk can be some of the highest meat per pound in the world. Over 50% of New Mexico is owned by the federal government. It's supposed to be all of ours, but believe me...it's theirs. But at least we can still hunt on a good part of it. 

Andy


----------



## Joe Whalen (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice elk, congrats! That should keep you fed through the winter.


----------

